

Stop Vomiting - nsomaru
http://thesearchforsense.tumblr.com/post/stop_vomiting

======
donquix
"The irony is, I really enjoyed the original post. Upon reflection, I believe
there is something to be learnt there." -- Care to expand on that a tad?

I wholeheartedly agree with the part of the original post about love and
ownership, but not so much about sex and intimacy.

Regarding vomiting - I'm not entirely convinced it's always from a complete
lack of thinking on the poster's part. I feel like people are genuinely afraid
of putting themselves out there, though they want to, and so try to be cryptic
and vague. Perhaps that's from a lack of introspection, but I don't think
that's always the case.

~~~
nsomaru

        "The irony is, I really enjoyed the original post. Upon reflection, I believe there is something to be learnt there." -- Care to expand on that a tad?
    

The way I see the world, what parades as 'love' between two people is actually
'attachment', that is, a selfish modification of love -- love of oneself.

Thence arises the two of the three dichotomies mentioned:
commitment/exclusivity and love/ownership (although I would argue that perhaps
love is used here in the context of a feeling rather than the more
metaphysical 'recognition of oneness (identity) with another' that I prefer).

The apparent jarring presence of sex/intimacy (which you noticed) is what
propelled me to ask the question of the OP originally.

    
    
        Regarding vomiting - I'm not entirely convinced it's always from a complete lack of thinking on the poster's part. I feel like people are genuinely afraid of putting themselves out there, though they want to, and so try to be cryptic and vague. Perhaps that's from a lack of introspection, but I don't think that's always the case.
    

By making a post you are 'putting yourself out there'. If you are not
confident about the idea that that post represents, then why are you making it
public in the first place?

